# Philip looking very halfmooney



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

Philip's fins have really gotten beautiful since i first got him over a month ago! He decided to show off his fins for me, hes quite the camera ham. :lol:

a month or so ago










now


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

OMG! What a drastic change! He's gorgeous now! That shows everyone out there what a little TLC can do for a fish. :]


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is a Delta Fin! Very beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Phillip is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He is very beautiful!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

He's got beautiful color! Yes, not quite halfmoon but a very nice delta.:-D


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

he's absolutely beautiful


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

hm they look almost the same. I had to google it. he was definately marked wrong =/


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

very beautiful!!!!!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I saw the first pic and thought "ehh, his fins arent THAT great" then I realized that was the before pic and scrolled down I was like :shock::shock::shock:.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> I saw the first pic and thought "ehh, his fins arent THAT great" then I realized that was the before pic and scrolled down I was like :shock::shock::shock:.


haha yah i look back and giggle how i thought he was sooooo beautiful!! i mean he was a pretty fish, but look at him now!!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohh he was still beautiful then, but now he is like a totally different fish. And the tips of his fins are clear so I guess he still growing and getting prettier.


----------



## kweenbee11 (Jun 8, 2009)

wooooooow!


----------



## blue tuesday (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! What a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

whoa-ho-ho! i'm totally jealous. haha.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, way cool! I love his color, and his fins look great! ;-)


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

oh wow, stunning.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's no delta...THAT"S ASUPER DELTA.

I bet he'll grow into a full moon in a few months.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I am amazed by the transformation! He is beautiful! And his color is amazing compared to the first picture.


----------

